# Truma Combi Fault Codes?



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Just returned from a shake-down trip on the new Rapido and experienced a strange incident with the combi boiler...............

The boiler had been in use for hot water only (electric) and was switched off after washing up. Later in the evening I went to switch it to heating, just to take the late night chill off - and the whole thing was dead - not a sausage. 8O 

Tried the boiler fuse in the main panel - OK, so had to remove the electric panel on the side of the heater unit (not an easy job, it's buried under the seating and kitchen units). When the cover was removed there was a red LED flashing a code of short and long bursts - clearly a fault code. I removed the 12v fuse on the panel and tested - OK. Replaced fuse and the LED flashing stopped and just like magic all returned to normal operation. It's worked faultlessly since. :? 

So does anyone know the codes for the flashing LED? I'd like to know what fault caused the panel to trip so I can understand why it happened and take appropriate steps to avoid it happening again.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ken

I knew that I had seen a reference to the flashing codes but when you asked me yesterday I could not remember where ...I think I have found them now ....try these two links for the PDFs. The flashes are supposed to be like morse code ...long and short flashes ...did you make a note of what yours did before you fixed it?

Blinkcodeliste 1 <<

Blinkcodeliste 2 <<

Mike

P.S. it was using the German "blinkcodelist" that helped me find them ...I do like those compund German words made up of several short ones... so very efficient !!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I help a lady down in Spain a couple of winters ago with a similar fault. I rang Truma with the serial numbers etc.
It turn out it was a faulty circuit board which they replaced, it was a known fault.

Andy


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guys

I've seen those "blinkcodelists" Mike but either they don't list the fault code I was receiving or I'm interpreting it incorrectly. The code I interpreted as:

Red LED
Short blink
Short blink
Long blink
Pause
Repeat from top.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I hate to bear bad news but "short short long" is morse for U and in the International Code of Signals mean "You are running into Danger"!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just about sums up my experiences with Rapido so far Kev.

Looks as if I'll be phoning Truma tomorrow doesn't it? :roll:


----------

